# Guitar Legend Stochelo Rosenberg starts online guitar school



## RosAcademy (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Canadian Guitarists,

As you might know the Rosenberg Trio gave several concerts in Canada the past week. 
I wanted to let you know that the solo guitar player of that trio - the world famous Stochelo Rosenberg - will start his own online school in a few months. Pre-sign up has started. The first 100 applicants get a big discount!

For more info and a free sample lesson (with tab!!):

Rosenberg Academy

Best Wishes,
Christiaan van Hemert


----------

